# Milwaukee 2691-22 or Makita LCT200W Drill/Impact Combos



## BDestroyer8418 (Jul 4, 2009)

What do you think is better I really don't need it to be a work horse. My Dewalt 18v XRP Impact and Hammer drill are those I was just looking for something that's not as heavy my main concern is the batteries. I've been reading mixed reviews on both of them for battery life where there DOA or within a year. My only guess is some where bad and maybe some of those users pushed its limits day in and out than are blaming the company for the battery being dead.

Anyways I saw Home Depot had the Makita on sale this last week for $224 not sure if they sell that Milwaukee combo but I just saw in Farm in Fleet B&M they had it for $200. **I just went to HD and they do carry it and for the same price $200 and they still have the Makita combo for $224**

http://www.farmandfleet.com/promotions/flyer_detail.aspx?id=437

Amazon.com: Milwaukee 2691-22 18-Volt Compact Drill and Impact Driver Combo Kit: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Makita LCT200W 18-Volt Compact Lithium-Ion Cordless 2-Piece Combo Kit: Home Improvement

My friend has the makita combo it was nice but I felt for what we were doing my dewalt was better. We put down about 44 Trex deck boards and pre drilled the holes but his Impact still had trouble driving the screws in every so often he would strip a few of the heads if he didn't push down hard on the back of the drill. Then he batteries would drain faster but his recharged super fast. One bad thing with the Dewalts batteries is they over heat when pushed sometimes you can't charge that battery til it cool or you just have to swap batteries out before it die's. 

That's a different story and again I still would use my dewalt for that kind of work but his batteries charged faster so I wasn't a big deal. I was still amazed something so light and small had that much power. 

So anyone have any of these or separately just really looking on some answers about the batteries.


----------



## Legit (Aug 5, 2009)

I own a few Makita Lithium Ion cordless tools, including the impact and love them. I bought it only after my DeWalt overheated and broke, but would not consider another brand.
The pros are that it feels great in your hand, light weight, and only 15 minute Battery Charge!


----------

